# Bloquer un site avec Little Snitch ?



## free00 (25 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à bloquer un site avec Little Snich.
Si je crée une règle "Deny Connection" sur All Applications pour le domaine facebook.com par exemple port any et protocol any, j'arrive toujours à accéder au site.

Faut-il une manipulation supplémentaire ?

Merci


----------



## Romuald (25 Avril 2012)

C'est parce que Ls ne sert pas à ça. Quand tu fait 'deny' tu interdis à l'application d'envoyer des infos vers Facebook ou d'utiliser le port mentionné.
Mais ça n'a rien à voir avec un blocage d'URL.


----------



## free00 (27 Avril 2012)

Mais je ne comprends pas quelque chose, si j'interdis à l'application d'envoyer des infos, il ne devrait pas afficher la page, ça devrait être bloqué par l'application ?
LittleSnitch peut-il remplacer le fichier hosts ?
Si oui comment ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2012)

free00 a dit:


> Mais je ne comprends pas quelque chose, si j'interdis à l'application d'envoyer des infos, il ne devrait pas afficher la page, ça devrait être bloqué par l'application ?
> LittleSnitch peut-il remplacer le fichier hosts ?
> Si oui comment ?


Tu interdis à l'application d'envoyer des infos, mais en réponse à une demande du site (via un script ou autre dans la page affichée). Mais tant que c'est toi qui demande à aller sur le site, LS considère que tu sais ce que tu veux. Il n'est la que pour empêcher les sorties d'infos à l'insu de ton plein gré, selon la formule consacrée.

Et ça n'a rien à voir avec le fichier hosts, qui lui fait le lien entre le petit nom d'une adresse IP et l'adresse elle-même mis n'a à ma connaissance aucun pouvoir de blocage.


----------



## free00 (27 Avril 2012)

Par blocage j'entends le fait d'écrire dans le fichier Hosts que :
facebook.com localhost
Ce qui va empêcher l'utilisateur d'aller sur le site en question
car toutes ces requêtes aboutiront sur son propre ordinateur.

Concernant Little Snitch, j'étais persuadé que ça fonctionnait comme une ACL au sens de Cisco et que dès qu'une adresse était dans son filtre, il bloquait (deny) cette adresse.

Visiblement je me suis trompé. Un tel logiciel existe-t-il ?


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,

Perso, j'utilise VirusBarrier X6 (payant) qui intègre un vrai firewall.

Autrement, il y a la commande ipfw utilisable en mode Terminal.
C'est bien, mais c'est du brut de brut...


----------

